# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán bớt máy phay, máy khoan, máy mài, điêu khắc, cưa lọng...

## ppgas

Cái tật lụm hàng bãi đúng thật là khó bỏ, cứ thấy xinh xinh lại gom về, giờ dư ra cả đống, bán bớt lấy chỗ ngồi :Smile: . Anh em thấy được ủng hộ nhé, hàng tuyển và về sinh gọn đẹp, giá thì hữu nghị.
Và cũng như mấy lần trước, do đặc thù công việc, cũng là lý do tế nhị nên thông tin cá nhân em xin gửi PM cho anh em quan tâm. Chi có thể nhắn tin trong giờ hành (là) chính... Bác nào có biết tên em rồi cũng xin gọi theo nick PPGAS giúp em nhé  :Smile: . Xin cảm ơn.


1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w - 300k:



2. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (có gá) - 350k:



3. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100vAC 190w - 300k:



4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k:


5. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn gá nhựa - 600K:



6. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi TR 6A, *xuất sứ Nhật, hàng xuất khẩu, điện 220vAC*, 440W - 750K:



7. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng - 550K:


8. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k:



còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo...
9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K



10. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita N3701, *hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC*, 440W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 650K

Sự khác nhau so với hàng nội địa:


11. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, *hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC*, 440W, có gá nhựa - 600K:



12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K:



13. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Ryobi TR30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 430W, còn khá cứng, có bàn soi - 600K:



14. Máy mở vít chuyên dụng Makita 6801, có nút gạt quay thuận/nghịch. Vận tốc nhanh chậm theo cò mạnh hay nhẹ (soft grip). 
Hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 460w - 500k:



15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K:



còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo ...

16. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W. Dao khắc phải tự chế, không biết bán ở đâu - 250K
cái này ưu tiên bác solero đã dặn từ trước (vui lòng xác nhận nhé solero):



17. Máy cưa lọng Metabo STE70 (bản không có nút chỉnh tốc độ). Sản xuất tại Đức, điện 100vAC, 570W. Chống ồn và chống rung cực tốt - 550K.




Các bác vui lòng liên hệ ĐT dưới chữ ký. 
Email: ptlink24@gmail.com 
Hoặc PM inbox nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## anhxco

bàn khoan có kèm khoan không bác?

----------


## longngaloi

M lấy gạch mục 6 và 9 nhé bác. Tí alo

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> bàn khoan có kèm khoan không bác?


hiònh như có, tạm gạch mục nì!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> M lấy gạch mục 6 và 9 nhé bác. Tí alo


Xác nhận bác Longngaloi. Em sẽ gửi thông tin qua pm cho bác nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> hiònh như có, tạm gạch mục nì!


Mục nào bác? Nguyên set khoan Makita ở mục 8? Yes, có bác.
Gạch tạm là sao? Không nhận, không nhận.

----------


## longngaloi

> Xác nhận bác Longngaloi. Em sẽ gửi thông tin qua pm cho bác nhé.
> Cảm ơn.


E bỏ gạch mục 6 nhé bác chủ. Xl bác vì lúc đấy đọc ko kỹ. E đổi sang đặt gạch mục 10. Đằng nào cũng phải dùng cái lioa. Cho hỏi thêm cho rõ là cái máy soi cái cụm tăng chỉnh chiều sâu soi chỗ nào e ko thấy. Mũi vẫn dùng loại bt ah.

----------

ppgas

----------


## solero

Em xác nhận mục 16. Bác cho em xin stk vào PM.

----------

ppgas

----------


## linhdt1121

bác toàn loại có dây ah,có cái khoan chạy pin nào ko cho e gạch vs.

----------


## mig21

đúng loại e cần, cho e gạch con số 10 nha bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> E bỏ gạch mục 6 nhé bác chủ. Xl bác vì lúc đấy đọc ko kỹ. E đổi sang đặt gạch mục 10. Đằng nào cũng phải dùng cái lioa. Cho hỏi thêm cho rõ là cái máy soi cái cụm tăng chỉnh chiều sâu soi chỗ nào e ko thấy. Mũi vẫn dùng loại bt ah.


Xác nhận mục 9, 10 bác longngaloi. 
Bàn soi rất đơn giản. Nới con tán bên hông nó, nâng lên, hạ xuống rồi xiếc lại, xong!
Mũi dao cán 6mm nhé bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Em xác nhận mục 16. Bác cho em xin stk vào PM.


Cám ơn. Sẽ PM thông tin TK cho bác.




> bác toàn loại có dây ah,có cái khoan chạy pin nào ko cho e gạch vs.


Mấy cái chạy pin vừa đắt vừa không thử được vì bãi họ không charge trước bác ah.




> đúng loại e cần, cho e gạch con số 10 nha bác


Bác mig21 chọn con khác nhe. longngaloi gạch trước rồi. Cảm ơn.

----------


## sunan2105

món 14 có đầu vít không hả bác, và các đầu vít nó có tiêu chuẩn gì khác đầu thông thường ko, khác thì có kiếm được không bác
dễ là em gạch nhá

----------


## ppgas

> món 14 có đầu vít không hả bác, và các đầu vít nó có tiêu chuẩn gì khác đầu thông thường ko, khác thì có kiếm được không bác
> dễ là em gạch nhá


Món này em sẽ gửi bác 1 đầu vít đi kèm. Đầu bit này bác có thể mua ở hầu hết các cửa hàng bán đồ ngũ kim.
Đây là hàng chuyên dụng tiêu chuẩn, đầu bit 6mm, có chỉnh lực, có búa gõ, có đảo chiều quay, có soft grip (như mô tả ở trên)
Các loại đầu em đang dùng ở nhà, cái ngắn nhất em sẽ gửi theo máy.

----------


## garynguyen

Em đăng ký mục số 11 bác chủ . Đêm khuya ko tiện PM. Bác gửi stk vào cho em : 0938 575 368. thanks bác

----------


## sunan2105

ok bác, chuyển ibox cho em những thông tin cần thiết, BIDV thì tốt nhé bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em đăng ký mục số 11 bác chủ . Đêm khuya ko tiện PM. Bác gửi stk vào cho em : 0938 575 368. thanks bác


Xác nhận bác garynguyen. 
Đã gửi sms stk cho bác. Bác vui lòng cho đc gửi hàng nhé. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## sunan2105

bác nhầm em rồi nhé, em mục 14 cơ mà

----------


## ppgas

> ok bác, chuyển ibox cho em những thông tin cần thiết, BIDV thì tốt nhé bác


Xác nhận bác sunan2105.

Đã inbox thông tin stk cho bác. Em chỉ có vietcombank thôi, bác chịu khó ti nhé.
Bác nhắn đc gửi hàng luôn nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## mig21

E dat con so 7 nha bac ppgas, e ko can ga nhua

----------


## ppgas

> bác nhầm em rồi nhé, em mục 14 cơ mà


Oh oh... Xin lỗi bác.
Xác nhận mục số 14, bác sunan2105. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> E dat con so 7 nha bac ppgas, e ko can ga nhua


Xác nhận bác mục số 7, bác mig21. 
Sẽ gửi thông tin stk, bác cung cấp đchi giao hàng nhé.
Cảm ơn

----------


## anhxco

> Mục nào bác? Nguyên set khoan Makita ở mục 8? Yes, có bác.
> Gạch tạm là sao? Không nhận, không nhận.


hihi, hàng nặng nên e hơi lăn tăn, mà hình như thiếu cái kẹp phôi mới đủ bộ thì phải bác nhỉ?

----------


## ppgas

> hihi, hàng nặng nên e hơi lăn tăn, mà hình như thiếu cái kẹp phôi mới đủ bộ thì phải bác nhỉ?


Cái kẹp vẫn còn... một phần. Chỉ cần thêm thanh sắt fi10, hàn chấm thêm cái patt ngang khoảng 100mm là hoàn chỉnh. Hết khoảng 10k nữa chứ mấy  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Cái kẹp vẫn còn... một phần. Chỉ cần thêm thanh sắt fi10, hàn chấm thêm cái patt ngang khoảng 100mm là hoàn chỉnh. Hết khoảng 10k nữa chứ mấy


có thấy trên hình không bác!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> có thấy trên hình không bác!


Có, nhưng hơi mơ huyền (mờ)  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tình hình gạch đá:
1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w - 300k	(Phone)
2. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (có gá) - 350k	 (Phone)
3. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100vAC 190w - 300k	
4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k	
5. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn gá nhựa - 600K	
6. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi TR 6A, xuất sứ Nhật, hàng xuất khẩu, điện 220vAC, 440W - 750K	
7. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng - 550K	mig 21
8. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k	anhxco??? lăn tăn
9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K	longngaloi
10. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita N3701, hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 650K	longngaloi
11. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC, 440W, có gá nhựa - 600K	garynguyen
12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K	
13. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Ryobi TR30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 430W, còn khá cứng, có bàn soi - 600K	
14. Máy mở vít chuyên dụng Makita 6801, soft grip) Hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 460w - 500k	sunan2105
15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K	
16. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W - 250K	 Solero
17. Máy cưa lọng Metabo STE70 (bản không có nút chỉnh tốc độ). Sản xuất tại Đức, điện 100vAC, 570W. Chống ồn và chống rung cực tốt - 550K	(Phone)

Bác nào gạch bằng điện thoại vui lòng xác nhận ở đây (nếu có thể) hoặc chuyển lúa để thể hiện quyết tâm nhé  :Smile: 

Tất cả, em sẽ giữ gạch đến hết ngày mai. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## terminaterx300

Nam 0989 050 650 gạch cái máy máy mở ví 1 và 2 6 xị

nt địa chỉ để wa lấy nhé bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Nam 0989 050 650 gạch cái máy máy mở ví 1 và 2 6 xị
> 
> nt địa chỉ để wa lấy nhé bác


Ok, thì ra là bác  :Smile: . 
Khi nào qua được? uống bia hay trà đá?

----------


## anhxco

> Cập nhật tình hình gạch đá:
> 1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w - 300k	(Phone)
> 2. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (có gá) - 350k	 (Phone)
> 3. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100vAC 190w - 300k	
> 4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k	
> 5. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn gá nhựa - 600K	
> 6. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi TR 6A, xuất sứ Nhật, hàng xuất khẩu, điện 220vAC, 440W - 750K	
> 7. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng - 550K	mig 21
> 8. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k	anhxco??? lăn tăn
> ...


Em đập vỡ gạch luôn, nặng ngại ship xa quá, thanks bác!

----------

ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Anh Ppgas cho em đặt gạch mục 6. Nếu anh ở SG thì inbox địa chỉ em qua lấy hàng luôn nha  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Anh Ppgas cho em đặt gạch mục 6. Nếu anh ở SG thì inbox địa chỉ em qua lấy hàng luôn nha


Xác nhận bác  mục 6, bác hung1706.
Em ở SG, quận 7 bác ah. Đã inbox đchỉ. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ, còn 2 mục...
18. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 903, điện 100vAC, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k:



19. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế giới Automach HCT30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm - 400K




Mong các bác tiếp tục ủng hộ  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật gạch đá:

1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w - 300k (gạch Terminatorx300)
2. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (có gá) - 350k (gạch Terminatorx300)
3. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100vAC 190w - 300k 
4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k 
5. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn gá nhựa - 600K 
6. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi TR 6A, xuất sứ Nhật, hàng xuất khẩu, điện 220vAC, 440W - 750K (gạch hung1706)
7. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng - 550K (xong)
8. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k 
9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K longngaloi
10. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita N3701, hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 650K longngaloi
11. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC, 440W, có gá nhựa - 600K (garynguyen)
12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K 
13. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Ryobi TR30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 430W, còn khá cứng, có bàn soi - 600K 
14. Máy mở vít chuyên dụng Makita 6801, soft grip) Hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 460w - 500k (sunan2105)
15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K 
16. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W - 250K (Solero)
17. Máy cưa lọng Metabo STE70 (bản không có nút chỉnh tốc độ). Sản xuất tại Đức, điện 100vAC, 570W. - 550K (xong)
18. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 903, điện 100vAC, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k
19. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế giới Automach HCT30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm - 400K (Nam CNC)

Bác nào gạch vui lòng chuyển lúa để thể hiện quyết tâm, ai vô tình làm rơi cục gạch :Smile:  thì cũng vui lòng báo lại em nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## garynguyen

Em đã chuyển lúa.  Bác vui lòng check giùm ạ

----------

ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Em còn dang lăng tăng vụ điều tốc cho con máy phay mục 6. Nhưng cũng quyết mua con nay, có khi dung vao muc khác cung ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Em còn dang lăng tăng vụ điều tốc cho con máy phay mục 6. Nhưng cũng quyết mua con nay, có khi dung vao muc khác cung ok


@hung1706,
Nghĩ gì nhiều thế bác :Smile: , con này điện 220V, nếu muốn chạy chậm thì cắm vào nguồn 100V /110V trên biến thế là nó êm như ru...  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Em đã chuyển lúa.  Bác vui lòng check giùm ạ


Lúa thấy rồi nhưng điện thoại đang trong vùng phủ phê, bác cho địa chỉ giao hàng nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## hung1706

Thành thật xin lỗi vì lí do cá nhan nên em xin đập vụn cục gạch mục 6 máy phay Hitachi nha anh Ppgas. Hàng tốt, giá tốt và vote cho em nó 1 vé để sớm về với đội mới ạ !

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> E bỏ gạch mục 6 nhé bác chủ. Xl bác vì lúc đấy đọc ko kỹ. E đổi sang đặt gạch mục 10. Đằng nào cũng phải dùng cái lioa. Cho hỏi thêm cho rõ là cái máy soi cái cụm tăng chỉnh chiều sâu soi chỗ nào e ko thấy. Mũi vẫn dùng loại bt ah.


Hi longngaloi,
Bác vui lòng cho biết quyết định về tình trạng 2 cục gạch này nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Hi longngaloi,
> Bác vui lòng cho biết quyết định về tình trạng 2 cục gạch này nhé. Cảm ơn.


Nhắn tin không trả lời, diễn đàn không xác nhận, em đập cục gạch này nhé. 
Nếu bác muốn mua thì bắt đầu lại nhé. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là các bác gạch đá không thấy tín hiêu gì nên em tạm gỡ gạch hết nhé.
Nếu các bác muốn gạch lại thi em vẫn ok con gà đen  :Smile:  

1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w - 300k
2. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (có gá) - 350k
3. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100vAC 190w - 300k
4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k
5. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn gá nhựa - 600K
6. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi TR 6A, xuất sứ Nhật, hàng xuất khẩu, điện 220vAC, 440W - 750K
7. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng (xong)
8. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k
9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600k
10. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita N3701, hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 650K
11. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC, 440W (xong)
12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K
13. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Ryobi TR30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 430W, còn khá cứng, có bàn soi - 600K
14. Máy mở vít chuyên dụng Makita 6801, soft grip) Hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 460w - 500k
15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K
16. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W - 250K
17. Máy cưa lọng Metabo STE70 (bản không có nút chỉnh tốc độ). Sản xuất tại Đức, điện 100vAC, 570W (xong)
18. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 903, điện 100vAC, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k
19. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế giới Automach HCT30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm - (xong)

Cảm ơn.

----------


## phucthien

Tôi mua máy điêu khắc mục 16 và máy phay ryobi muc 13 nếu con này không ồn 
bác bán luôn cho cái GÁ của con Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, mục số 2 vì đợt giao dịch trước tôi đã mua 2 cái này rồi nhưng ko có gá.

----------

ppgas

----------


## sunan2105

oh. hôm qua e gửi xèng mục 14 cho bác Nam rồi đó nha.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Tôi mua máy điêu khắc mục 16 và máy phay ryobi muc 13 nếu con này không ồn 
> bác bán luôn cho cái GÁ của con Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, mục số 2 vì đợt giao dịch trước tôi đã mua 2 cái này rồi nhưng ko có gá.


Hi bác phucthien,
- Xác nhận mục số 16.
- Các máy phay tốc độ rất cao (30k rpm) và giải nhiệt bằng cánh quạt quay cùng vận tốc nên con nào cũng ồn. Vì có kinh nghiệm nhiều với loại này nên khi chọn hàng ngoài bãi, em bắt buột phải thử và chọn con *ít ồn* nhất (tỉ lệ 10 con chỉ chọn được 2-3 con). Những con em đã mang về là đã tuyển chọn kỹ. Điều kiện không ồn thì chung chung quá và em chỉ gợi ý bác lấy con ở mục 6. Em đã thử với điện 220v, độ ồn là như nhau so với mấy em còn lại nhưng khi thử với điện 110v thì êm dịu hẳn. (và công suất sẽ giảm)  :Smile: . Con makita ở mục 12 cũng ngon lành bác ah.
- Loại máy mở vít này là loại không có gá, đợt rồi em chỉ gặp 1 con này (đã tháo cò) và em không có cái lẻ nào cả.

----------


## ppgas

> oh. hôm qua e gửi xèng mục 14 cho bác Nam rồi đó nha.


Ok, mục số 14 là của bác sunan2105. Cảm ơn.
Mình sẽ gửi hàng sang chỗ bác Nam luôn nhé?

----------


## storm1192010

Bác để cho em mục số 2 và số 3.Bác cho em thông tin để chuyển khoản.

----------

ppgas

----------


## sunan2105

> Ok, mục số 14 là của bác sunan2105. Cảm ơn.
> Mình sẽ gửi hàng sang chỗ bác Nam luôn nhé?


vâng. và bác lấy xèng luôn nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác để cho em mục số 2 và số 3.Bác cho em thông tin để chuyển khoản.


Hi bác storm,
Ok. Xác nhận 2mục 2, 3. Cảm ơn.

----------


## solero

> Hi bác phucthien,
> - Xác nhận mục số 16.
> - Các máy phay tốc độ rất cao (30k rpm) và giải nhiệt bằng cánh quạt quay cùng vận tốc nên con nào cũng ồn. Vì có kinh nghiệm nhiều với loại này nên khi chọn hàng ngoài bãi, em bắt buột phải thử và chọn con *ít ồn* nhất (tỉ lệ 10 con chỉ chọn được 2-3 con). Những con em đã mang về là đã tuyển chọn kỹ. Điều kiện không ồn thì chung chung quá và em chỉ gợi ý bác lấy con ở mục 6. Em đã thử với điện 220v, độ ồn là như nhau so với mấy em còn lại nhưng khi thử với điện 110v thì êm dịu hẳn. (và công suất sẽ giảm) . Con makita ở mục 12 cũng ngon lành bác ah.
> - Loại máy mở vít này là loại không có gá, đợt rồi em chỉ gặp 1 con này (đã tháo cò) và em không có cái lẻ nào cả.


Thành thật xin lỗi bác về cụ chậm trễ chuyển khói.
Chiều qua em gửi khói cho bác mục 16 rồi nhưng khác ngân hàng và quá giờ chuyển tiền nên chưa tới. Chắc sáng nay khói sẽ bay tới. 
Vậy xin thông báo và xin lỗi bác về vụ chậm trễ này.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Thành thật xin lỗi bác về cụ chậm trễ chuyển khói.
> Chiều qua em gửi khói cho bác mục 16 rồi nhưng khác ngân hàng và quá giờ chuyển tiền nên chưa tới. Chắc sáng nay khói sẽ bay tới. 
> Vậy xin thông báo và xin lỗi bác về vụ chậm trễ này.


Bác solero,
Như bác biết là em vừa xác nhận cho phucthien rồi. Để chờ ý kiến bác ấy xem sao nhé.
Tiền bác chuyển, em hứa sẽ sài một cách có ý nghĩa nhất và sẽ kể lại bác nghe  :Smile: . Đùa tí, nếu đồng ý bác cứ để đấy em kiếm em nào xinh xinh (ưu tiên Bóch professional) cho bác?
Thanks,

----------


## phucthien

tôi mua em ryobi mục 13 nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## hojcvex

Bác ơi có con nào thế này e đặt hàng trước nhé.

19. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế giới Automach HCT30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm - (xong)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/33...#ixzz3KQgkT5r6

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật chiều thứ 7: *Giảm giá vài món*

1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (xong)
2. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (có gá) (xong)
3. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100vAC 190w ((xong)

4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k ->*Giảm còn 300k*:


5. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn gá nhựa - 600K(xong)
6. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi TR 6A, xuất sứ Nhật, hàng xuất khẩu, điện 220vAC, 440W (xong)

7. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng - 550K:
Đính kèm 4904

8. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k -> *Giảm còn 850k*
Đính kèm 4905
Đính kèm 4906

9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K
Đính kèm 4908
Đính kèm 4909

10. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita N3701, *hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC*, 440W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 650K
Đính kèm 4911
Sự khác nhau so với hàng nội địa:
Đính kèm 4910

11. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, *hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC*, 440W, có gá nhựa - (xong)

12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K:
Đính kèm 4914
Đính kèm 4915

13. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Ryobi TR30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 430W, còn khá cứng, có bàn soi - (xong)
14. Máy mở vít chuyên dụng Makita 6801, có nút gạt quay thuận/nghịch. Vận tốc nhanh chậm theo cò mạnh hay nhẹ (soft grip). 
Hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 460w (xong):
15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K  -> *Giảm còn 400k*

Đính kèm 4919
Đính kèm 4920

16. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W. Dao khắc phải tự chế, không biết bán ở đâu - (xong)
17. Máy cưa lọng Metabo STE70 (bản không có nút chỉnh tốc độ). Sản xuất tại Đức, điện 100vAC, 570W. Chống ồn và chống rung cực tốt (xong)

18. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 903, điện 100vAC, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k:
Đính kèm 4972
Đính kèm 4973Đính kèm 4974

19. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế giới Automach HCT30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm (xong)

Các bác vui lòng liên hệ ĐT dưới chữ ký. 
Email: ptlink24@gmail.com 
Hoặc PM inbox nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tối thứ 7:

1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (xong)
2. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w (có gá) (xong)
3. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, điện 100vAC 190w ((xong)

4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k ->*Giảm còn 300k*:


5. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn gá nhựa - 600K(xong)
6. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi TR 6A, xuất sứ Nhật, hàng xuất khẩu, điện 220vAC, 440W (xong)
7. May phay nhôm, gỗ Hitachi M6, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 440W, còn khá cứng - 550K: (xong)
8. Nguyên set khoan bàn Makita, còn nguyên zin, hàng Nhật, điện 100v - 950k -> *Giảm còn 850k*
Đính kèm 4905
Đính kèm 4906

9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K
Đính kèm 4908
Đính kèm 4909
10. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita N3701, *hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC*, 440W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 650K (xong)
11. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, *hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC*, 440W, có gá nhựa - (xong)
12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K:
Đính kèm 4914
Đính kèm 4915

13. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Ryobi TR30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 430W, còn khá cứng, có bàn soi - (xong)
14. Máy mở vít chuyên dụng Makita 6801, có nút gạt quay thuận/nghịch. Vận tốc nhanh chậm theo cò mạnh hay nhẹ (soft grip). 
Hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 460w (xong):
15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K  -> *Giảm còn 400k*
Đính kèm 4919
Đính kèm 4920
16. Máy điêu khắc (power carving tool) hiệu RYOBI, điện 100vAC, 38W. Dao khắc phải tự chế, không biết bán ở đâu - (xong)
17. Máy cưa lọng Metabo STE70 (bản không có nút chỉnh tốc độ). Sản xuất tại Đức, điện 100vAC, 570W. Chống ồn và chống rung cực tốt (xong)

18. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 903, điện 100vAC, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k:
Đính kèm 4972
Đính kèm 4973Đính kèm 4974

19. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế giới Automach HCT30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm (xong)

Các bác vui lòng liên hệ ĐT dưới chữ ký. 
Email: ptlink24@gmail.com 
Hoặc PM inbox nhé.

----------


## TigerHN

Đã thử bộ khoan MAKITA lấy của bác ppgas, rất ưng ý bộ khoan này và bộ cưa bàn Hitachi đã lấy lúc trước. Cám ơn bác ppgas nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cảm ơn bác "dần".

Nhân tiên em cập nhật nhanh, còn vài mục:

4. Khoan tay Hitachi, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 6.5mm, sản xuất tại Nhật, chấu kẹp tự động, không cần khóa mở, điện 100vAC 190w - 350k ->*Giảm còn 300k*:


9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 350W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K



12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K



15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K  -> *Giảm còn 400k*



18. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 903, điện 100vAC, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k:




Các bác vui lòng liên hệ ĐT dưới chữ ký. 
Email: ptlink24@gmail.com 
Hoặc PM inbox nhé.[/QUOTE]

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh, còn vài mục:

9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 350W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K



12. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita 3700, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 600K



15. Máy mài khuôn hạng trung Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 450K  -> *Giảm còn 400k*



Các bác vui lòng liên hệ ĐT dưới chữ ký. 
Email: ptlink24@gmail.com 
Hoặc PM inbox nhé.

----------


## elenercom

Đã nhận hàng. Hàng ngon. Thanks. Hehehehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đã nhận hàng. Hàng ngon. Thanks. Hehehehe


Bác elenercom,
Kiếm được cái collet cho may mài mini dremel rồi, hôm nào có ai gửi hàng cho bác thì nhờ báo em gửi kèm ra luôn nhé :Smile: . 
Cảm ơn.

----------

elenercom

----------


## occutit

Bác pê pê gát có cái collet cho máy mài proxxon nào loại 1/8" không. Em ngại mua ở Chị nơ quớ.

----------


## elenercom

Tốt quá rồi. Cái máy mài makita không kẹp được mũi khắc phi 3 nên vẫn phải dùng cái dremel để khắc. Thank cái nữa bác Trương



> Bác elenercom,
> Kiếm được cái collet cho may mài mini dremel rồi, hôm nào có ai gửi hàng cho bác thì nhờ báo em gửi kèm ra luôn nhé. 
> Cảm ơn.

----------

ppgas, storm1192010

----------


## ppgas

> Bác pê pê gát có cái collet cho máy mài proxxon nào loại 1/8" không. Em ngại mua ở Chị nơ quớ.


Chịu rồi bác, proxxon hiếm cực kỳ. Bác có chán thì bán lại, em thu nạp luôn.

Ah mua được mâm cập máy tiện chưa? Em có cái 130mm, (giá 1,1tr) hơi to so với con máy tiện mini ở nhà nên đang tính kiếm con nhỏ hơn.
Cái key của nó em tự mài từ cái key của máy khoan.

----------


## occutit

ok bác. Để em hỏi lại Khoac3 xem nó lọt con máy không rồi bợ. Nhìn chử Japan có vẻ máu quá  :Cool:  Em tưởng thằng Proxxon nó cùng size với Dremel. Nếu khác size thì phải mua ở amazon thôi. Tiền collet lại bằng tiền máy mài rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

à, cái Seiko tự động hàng bãi đó có bán không vậy bác  :Smile: )

----------


## ppgas

Cá với bác, 3 cái collet + tiền ship = mua thêm 2 cái nữa (hàng bãi như em bán)  :Smile: 




> à, cái Seiko tự động hàng bãi đó có bán không vậy bác )


Hahaha... cái đó chỉ để tặng khi nào cảm thấy vui thôi. Nhưng thời buổi này ít thấy vui quá  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

http://www.amazon.com/Proxxon-28940-...R018620+collet Cái này phải không. Nếu em nhớ không lầm cái proxxon em mua 300k. Cái collet này 320k Free ship nội địa ở US. Nếu cá là bác thua. 

Cho bác quyết định tiếp là cá cái gì  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Chịu rồi bác, proxxon hiếm cực kỳ. Bác có chán thì bán lại, em thu nạp luôn.
> 
> Ah mua được mâm cập máy tiện chưa? Em có cái 130mm, (giá 1,1tr) hơi to so với con máy tiện mini ở nhà nên đang tính kiếm con nhỏ hơn.
> Cái key của nó em tự mài từ cái key của máy khoan.


Thế rốt cuộc cái cục sắt japan này đi về đâu rồi bác!

----------

ppgas

----------


## occutit

Cục sắt này em đã gạch. Ai muốn lấy thì bước qua xác em.

Em này có giá trị sưu tầm khá cao. Hàng Made in occupied  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anhxco

> Cục sắt này em đã gạch. Ai muốn lấy thì bước qua xác em.
> 
> Em này có giá trị sưu tầm khá cao. Hàng Made in occupied


Gớm quá bác, bác gạch đến lúc nào vậy? Tình hình gạch đá mà lặng thinh ko thông báo gì trơn.
Con spindle của bác e vẫn đang kiếm lúa cho nó, hi vọng vẫn còn  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

em quên thông báo với bác pê pê gat ạ, không biết tết Tây có về Đà Lạt không?

----------


## ppgas

> em quên thông báo với bác pê pê gat ạ, không biết tết Tây có về Đà Lạt không?


Về chứ, không về là không xong với mấy ông anh ở trển đâu.  :Smile: 
Mà bác gạch hồi nào em không biết? Xách tay về về hả? Thôi đi, chuyển tiền đi tui mang ra Phương Trang gửi, bao ship.

----------


## anhxco

> Về chứ, không về là không xong với mấy ông anh ở trển đâu. 
> Mà bác gạch hồi nào em không biết? Xách tay về về hả? Thôi đi, chuyển tiền đi tui mang ra Phương Trang gửi, bao ship.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: , mấy bác này, e k hỏi thì k ra à, nhanh nhanh để e lấy nào!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> , mấy bác này, e k hỏi thì k ra à, nhanh nhanh để e lấy nào!


@anhxco, bác lo mà làm con C cho nó xong đi, mai mốt xong ngon lành rồi tính tiếp! Tính làm 4 trục à? Mâm cập 130mm thì hơi lớn cho trục 4!
Tuy nhiên, chờ xem occutit phản hồi ra sao, chậm chạp quá 2 ngày nữa không thấy thông báo từ ngân hàng thì em hú bác nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco, bác lo mà làm con C cho nó xong đi, mai mốt xong ngon lành rồi tính tiếp! Tính làm 4 trục à? Mâm cập 130mm thì hơi lớn cho trục 4!
> Tuy nhiên, chờ xem occutit phản hồi ra sao, chậm chạp quá 2 ngày nữa không thấy thông báo từ ngân hàng thì em hú bác nhé.


mần gì 2 ngày ghê thế ạ, 1 ngày mất giá 10%  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Bác Pê pê inbox em số tk để em chuyển tí. Thanks bác =))

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Vũ mua hàng í ới quá , nợ của tui đâu sao không chuyển luôn hả ??? Mai mốt chuẩn bị xong mấy cái ray hay spindle , xin chú nhờ đại ca thồ hàng chuyển ra chỗ mấy lão ca kia giúp em , em lười lắm rồi.

----------


## occutit

Đại ca chưa thông báo em tổng nợ nên em chưa chuyển được. Mà hôm kia còn tiền, hôm nay hết tiền rồi =)) hẹn vài hôm nữa. Nhưng mà cứ thông báo em số nợ đi anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrcao86

bác chủ còn món nào không vậy?

----------


## ppgas

> bác chủ còn món nào không vậy?


Mrcao, còn vài con máy phay, máy mài khuôn, khoan tay... Bác cần món nào em lôi ra bán tiếp?

----------


## thuhanoi

> 1. Máy mở vít Delvo DLV 8140, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 35w - 300k:
> Đính kèm 4892
> ..


Còn em này không bác pa gas

----------


## cncbibe

Con số 5 tình trạng OK không bác. Nếu OK em gạch con này và pm cho em cái tk. Mà bác ở đâu nhỉ HN hay HCM?

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Còn em này không bác pa gas


Còn em tương tự thôi bác.





Giá 250k, ship 50k.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ok chieu ck

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ok chieu ck


Đã gửi thông tin tk vào inbox cho bác, và tặng một đầu mở vít 5li nhé.
Cảm ơn bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

> Con số 5 tình trạng OK không bác. Nếu OK em gạch con này và pm cho em cái tk. Mà bác ở đâu nhỉ HN hay HCM?


Hi bác cncbibe,
Mục số 5 không còn. Tuy nhiên em còn con phay makita khá mới, 95% lận :Smile:  nên muốn giữ lại sưu tầm. Sẽ chụp hình gửi bác xem nếu tối nay em quyét định bán. 
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## cncbibe

> Hi bác cncbibe,
> Mục số 5 không còn. Tuy nhiên em còn con phay makita khá mới, 95% lận nên muốn giữ lại sưu tầm. Sẽ chụp hình gửi bác xem nếu tối nay em quyét định bán. 
> Cảm ơn bác.


Bác quyết định rồi cho em xin cái hình. Tối nay em quay lại. tks bác

----------


## ppgas

> Bác quyết định rồi cho em xin cái hình. Tối nay em quay lại. tks bác


Đây nhé bác,



Máy chạy khá êm. 
Hàng Nhật bãi. Điện 100VAC, 380w, kẹp dao cán 6-6.35mm

Giá 700k, không bao gồm phí ship.
Em ở tphcm bác ah. Cảm ơn.

----------


## cncbibe

> Đây nhé bác,
> 
> 
> 
> Máy chạy khá êm. 
> Hàng Nhật bãi. Điện 100VAC, 380w, kẹp dao cán 6-6.35mm
> 
> Giá 700k, không bao gồm phí ship.
> Em ở tphcm bác ah. Cảm ơn.


OK. Bác pm cho em cái địa chỉ mai em ghé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## mrcao86

> Mrcao, còn vài con máy phay, máy mài khuôn, khoan tay... Bác cần món nào em lôi ra bán tiếp?


 em thích những máy nhỏ nhỏ ít ồn, nếu bác có cưa các loại thì em thích nhất........tạm thời bác còn món gì cứ up lên cho em với mọi người liên hoan trước ..... topic này để trôi thì tiếc quá.

----------

ppgas

----------


## tacongthang

Con số 13 còn không bác chủ

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Con số 13 còn không bác chủ


Chủ đề này lâu lắm rồi bác, em đăng bán lúc em con trẻ  :Smile: . Giờ già rồi, còn con phay nhôm, gỗ Makita, công suất 380w, điện 100v, chất lượng thì như bài post số 50, giá 600k, bác thích thì múc. Ở SG bác chạy qua Q.7, thấy ok thì ...ok. Ở khu vực khác, bác chuyển thêm 50k, em gọi dịch vụ giao đến nhà cho bác. Đảm bảo hàng ngon nhưng không bảo hành vì em không biết sửa chữa  :Smile: .

----------


## drbvietnam

Set khoan bàn Mikita số 8 còn không bác, em mua luôn trong tuần nhé.
Bác có rảnh được, SMS vô số 0987232108 giúp em.
Nếu bác không SMS kịp, bác cho em tin tốt vô mail:vu.dinh.dat@drbvietnam.com
Em cảm ơn bác nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## van my

> Tiếp theo...
> 9. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn - 600K
> Đính kèm 4908
> Đính kèm 4909
> 
> 10. Máy phay nhôm, gỗ Makita N3701, *hàng sản xuất tại Nhật, xuất khẩu Mỹ, điện 110vAC*, 440W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 650K
> Đính kèm 4911
> Sự khác nhau so với hàng nội địa:
> Đính kèm 4910
> ...


em lay muc 13 nhe bac, cho em hoi bac o dau

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Mấy món các bác hỏi đã bán rồi. Vài món em nhặt sau này thì post ở đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...o-du-an/page13
Các bác chịu khó Xem từ bài post số 254 và cập nhật ở trang 14. 

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Minh Lê Đức

cưa lọng metabo có cưa nổi thép khoảng 5mm ko bạn ơi , bạn có ở tp ko và nếu mua có giao tới nơi ko ạ ,

----------


## ppgas

> cưa lọng metabo có cưa nổi thép khoảng 5mm ko bạn ơi , bạn có ở tp ko và nếu mua có giao tới nơi ko ạ ,


Hi bác,
Cưa lọng Metabo em đã bán rồi  :Smile: . Cảm ơn.

----------


## viet tran

> Hi bác,
> Cưa lọng Metabo em đã bán rồi . Cảm ợn.


Muc 11 máy router makita n3701 còn không bác

----------


## ppgas

> Muc 11 máy router makita n3701 còn không bác


Còn 1 con để trưng bày làm đẹp góc siêu tầm  :Smile: , em không bán nữa bác. Cảm ơn.

----------


## viet tran

[QUOTE=ppgas;61866]Còn 1 con để trưng bày làm đẹp góc siêu tầm  :Smile: , em không bán nữa bác. Cảm ơn.

[/QUƠTE]ok bảc.tương bác không dùng để lại cho em.hi

----------


## ng0ccan

> Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ, còn 2 mục...
> 18. Máy mài khuôn mini Makita 903, điện 100vAC, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k:
> Đính kèm 4972
> Đính kèm 4973Đính kèm 4974
> 
> 19. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế giới Automach HCT30, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm - 400K
> Đính kèm 4975
> Đính kèm 4976
> Đính kèm 4977
> ...


còn máy k bác??? có pm e 0946446106

----------


## ng0ccan

Ở hn thì tn bác? Có ship k?

----------


## ppgas

> Ở hn thì tn bác? Có ship k?


Hàng đã bán rồi bác ah. Cảm ơn.

----------

